# Roger Roo's Breeding Journal



## Catherine (Jun 11, 2009)

Roger Roo and his beloved Aimee have three eggs at the moment. I have started a blog on his website. It will track the development of the chicks and will contain mostly photos.
The blog could be instructive for members who are considering allowing their pet cockatiels to breed.
The pied and normal chicks will be available when they are old enough.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Good luck, you'll get beautiful babies! I'll have to follow your blog.


----------



## Catherine (Jun 11, 2009)

Thank you, Solace. 

The chicks will be normals and pieds. Roger Roo has a gentle nature and some will take after him. There are 4 eggs at the moment. I expect a 5th tomorrow.

​


----------



## Catherine (Jun 11, 2009)

Here is a photo of Roger Roo preening one of his chicks:


----------



## Elle (Aug 2, 2009)

that is so cute. I love watching the circle of life


----------



## Catherine (Jun 11, 2009)

Roger Roo is still being a good daddy.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

What a great daddy he is! he's stunning and the chick's gorgeous, they've done/are doing a fantastic job!


----------



## Catherine (Jun 11, 2009)

Thank you. They do look gorgeous. Roger and Aimee are very good parents. They have four chicks. The fifth egg was infertile.


----------



## Catherine (Jun 11, 2009)

Roger Roo is still doing his paternal thing well.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

He is such a good Daddy bird. Look at that grey baby...just about as big as Daddy


----------



## Birdlette (Feb 25, 2009)

Roger Roo is a wonderful model of paternity for all!!! I love the preening pix...so sweet!! And he is a beautiful bird too. More people ought to take temperment into account when they breed. A bird with a gentle and calm disposition makes a wonderful pet and can only inspire others to try their hand at keeping birds. So Roger Roo is a great ambassador for his species as well!!


----------



## Catherine (Jun 11, 2009)

lol. srtiels, that chick is the youngest and smallest, too. Roger Roo and Aimee are both small birds - around 80 grams. They get their chicks to at least 90 grams around 5 weeks old. The chicks of theirs which I have kept to maturity end up small birds too, though. When I pick up the Roo family cockatiels, it feels like lifting feathers only. My unrelated tiels feel like leaden lumps by comparison.


----------



## Catherine (Jun 11, 2009)

Birdlette said:


> Roger Roo is a wonderful model of paternity for all!!! I love the preening pix...so sweet!! And he is a beautiful bird too. More people ought to take temperment into account when they breed. A bird with a gentle and calm disposition makes a wonderful pet and can only inspire others to try their hand at keeping birds. So Roger Roo is a great ambassador for his species as well!!


Thank you, Birdlette! Actually, the vet has noted that Roger Roo is a particularly gentle bird. His breeder says that every now and again he gets a really sooky one. Roger was that one. I have had a couple of chicks take after Roger. They really required no taming. The others have taken some work. Roger himself sought out human company from the get-go. Aimee arrived with me as a neglected bird and he courted her at once. Their bond meant that Roger and I lost our closeness. She was not tame, you see, so he stayed with her when my other birds came for cuddles.
I have had Aimee for 18 months now. She will come to me briefly and I can pick her up. She prefers to keep a little distance when Roger has his cuddles. That is the reason Aimee does not appear in these close-up shots. I take all the chicks and he comes to me and attends to them. Aimee is always nearby but not in shot. She is a very good mother, too.


----------



## 11adelle (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi there.  Roger Roo is very cute, as are his babies! 

I live in QLD too, in a city called Townsville.


----------



## Catherine (Jun 11, 2009)

11adelle said:


> Hi there.  Roger Roo is very cute, as are his babies!
> 
> I live in QLD too, in a city called Townsville.


Hi, 11adelle. :flowers:


----------



## Catherine (Jun 11, 2009)

Two of the chicks flew today, which enabled me to get a photo of Aimee being a good Mummy:


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

Aimee is BEAUTIFUL. oh my gosh! I love pearls. My female is a lunito and my male is a normal gray. I'm not sure if either of them have splits so if they nest again (expecting first egg soon) I may find out if they have any splits.


----------



## Catherine (Jun 11, 2009)

Aimee appreciates your compliment, Rocky's Rose, especially with it coming all the way from Canada.
If your male is split for pied, he would have some tiny white feathers on the back of his head.
It is so exciting waiting to see what mutations there will be in the nest box!


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

He has a small white spot on the back of his head but he won't let me close enough to look at it...their first clutch of chicks that they had last april came out with a normal gray chick. But now that the chick is all grown with his feathers in he has some white around the yellow part of his face...I'm not sure if this is a sign of a split or not...I'll have to get my friend to post some pictures of Screech (the chick) on the website in the mutations thread area.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Awwww what a good Mommy


----------



## LuvMyTiels (Dec 31, 2009)

What lovely parents. I'm hoping to raise a clutch later this year and after seeing your pictures I just can't wait. There is nothing more fun than watching chicks develope.


----------

